# Another face I love



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so lucky

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm so lucky
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How cute


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Maybe I'm imagining things but she reminds me of Lexi in that picture. Her eyes and the way she's sitting. Love Willow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is truely beautiful. Donna you really are lucky to have two such amazing poo's and they are so lucky to have such a devoted mum


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I'm so lucky
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jake and Willow are. Very lucky too to have took as their 'poo mummy


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Super cute Wiilow


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She looks like a dog drawn in animee, with eyes too big and too cute to be real. Are you sure she's real?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww love her xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm so lucky
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is the face I love best of all!
I adore willow she is the best x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> This is the face I love best of all!
> I adore willow she is the best x


She is turning into a little love bug. She had taken to spooning me in bed every night, head on my pillow and everything. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She is turning into a little love bug. She had taken to spooning me in bed every night, head on my pillow and everything.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha that's cute - I'd let willow on my bed to spoon me 
I love a poo snuggle - except with ruby at the minute - she stinks again haha.
All these wet walks and Ralph ambushing her in the fields and her rolling over been submissive is doing nothing for her doggy odour 
And she is in need of a good groom - roll on Tuesday x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha that's cute - I'd let willow on my bed to spoon me
> I love a poo snuggle - except with ruby at the minute - she stinks again haha.
> All these wet walks and Ralph ambushing her in the fields and her rolling over been submissive is doing nothing for her doggy odour
> And she is in need of a good groom - roll on Tuesday x


I love to snuggle her but it gives me pause on number three. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love to snuggle her but it gives me pause on number three.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's because she is still the baby of the family! & your cute little girl (having sons and not daughters - like me it's too much boy stuff in the household! ) 
I'd love a number 3, Merle or roan - but it is totally unpractical for us and it won't happen, also ruby is my baby baby, and always will be x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That's because she is still the baby of the family! & your cute little girl (having sons and not daughters - like me it's too much boy stuff in the household! )
> I'd love a number 3, Merle or roan - but it is totally unpractical for us and it won't happen, also ruby is my baby baby, and always will be x


I've done a lot of looking. Even have one picked out but I am having serious second thoughts. I can handle two with no help at all. I know I could not do three alone. Not that I'm alone but sometimes I am. 
Also both if mine love lots of love. I keep thinking of the picture Karen posted with poor Fergus on the floor looking up at her lap. I have no room on my lap and even the table is pretty full. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I've done a lot of looking. Even have one picked out but I am having serious second thoughts. I can handle two with no help at all. I know I could not do three alone. Not that I'm alone but sometimes I am.
> Also both if mine love lots of love. I keep thinking of the picture Karen posted with poor Fergus on the floor looking up at her lap. I have no room on my lap and even the table is pretty full.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know - dogs are hard work (expensive) and each needs their own bit of "them" time with you. 
You need to chat to Karen and marzi, jojo and Kendal with 4! I don't think Kendal breeds does she? And see if poo number 3 (or 4!) unsettled the pack or enhanced it?? 
I say just get a bigger table!! 
I know I used to wake in the night, bolt upright thinking omg what have I done getting another dog before ruby arrived with us, but just earlier on when I was watching the two of them playing - like only dogs know how to play, I thought I'm so glad I have two. Maybe you will have the same scary thoughts - but if you took the plunge you know you would love it. And J & W are very loving social dogs - do you think they would welcome a 3rd? X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Willow looks really dreamy in that picture (like she could never do any wrong!), just to let you know Donna I have a friend on her own with 5 dogs and a cat!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Willow looks really dreamy in that picture (like she could never do any wrong!), just to let you know Donna I have a friend on her own with 5 dogs and a cat!!


Wow! She must have a HUGE table!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Wow! She must have a HUGE table!  x


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

No but its tricky to find a spot on a sofa!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> No but its tricky to find a spot on a sofa!


Haha - but I bet those that are on it are all very happy and comfy! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Willow looks really dreamy in that picture (like she could never do any wrong!), just to let you know Donna I have a friend on her own with 5 dogs and a cat!![/QUOT
> 
> 5 Dogs! Hubby would leave me. I think secretly it is why wants to keep me at two. Afraid I will go crazy and end up with ten! (we also have 3 cats)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a little beaut! They are lucky Donna! You are fab x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love 5 dogs. I will some day.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The thing about three is that I think it might make the dogs happier. They feel part of a pack that way, a big enough pack that they can go to a park and have some clout. I think that would outweigh any less love time with you.  I bet it also makes the hierarchy a lot clearer to them? I say get a third!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> The thing about three is that I think it might make the dogs happier. They feel part of a pack that way, a big enough pack that they can go to a park and have some clout. I think that would outweigh any less love time with you.  I bet it also makes the hierarchy a lot clearer to them? I say get a third!


I like this!


----------

